

EU Counter-Terrorism Coordinator: Meeting Document [pdf] - reirob
http://www.statewatch.org/news/2015/jan/eu-council-ct-ds-1035-15.pdf

======
dang
We changed the title from "EU anti-terror coordinator pushes for crypto
backdoors". It's against the rules to editorialize in titles. If you wish to
point out something important about the article, you're welcome do so in the
thread.

------
mychele
If there's a backdoor why can't other hackers exploit it? Please explain me
why we should crypto if it's flawed by design...

------
danbruc
Where are they talking about backdoors? I only see some talk about regulations
to obtain keys from service providers. And if they have your keys it is your
own fault anyway.

EDIT: The title has just been updated.

------
jameskilton
Turning into a 1984 society one bad idea at a time.

~~~
Fuxy
Sigh... don't these people understand that the good crypto will just go
underground there's no preventing or controlling it.

Then all the bad guys will have good crypto and all the average people and
organizations will have hacked crypto used by bad guys to monitor and exploit
organizations and people.

This is so stupid it hurts my head.

~~~
dogma1138
the problem is that really good crypto will never be able to go underground.

The amount of work that is needed to actually build a good crypto system is
enormous, even when you rely on completely open and well understood standards
it is still a task that only a handful of community projects can tackle, and
even those usually tend to mock it up quite badly and quite often.

When you get to a point where not even the standards can be trusted you wont
have underground crypto, at best couple of math geeks thinking they are smart
enough to design their own encryption.

The easiest thing to do is to design encryption you yourself cannot break, but
encryption that is actually hard to break is a completely different story.

And that's again before you go into designing the actual cryptosystem which is
as mentioned before a completely different can of worms.

On top of that add the actual and real possibility of export restrictions
reappearing on crypto as they were enforced by US Government pre 2000's(The
laws in place were never actually removed, weavers and permits just were given
by default). Meaning that development and even implementation of non approved
cryptographic protocols can be penalized by law and you pretty much reduce the
chance of community driven encryption of being realized to pretty much
nothing.

